# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Замучила ошибка при выполнении запроса POST

## rikony

Невосстановимая ошибка
Ошибка при выполнении запроса POST к ресурсу /e1cib/login:
по причине:
Ошибка при выполнении операции с информационной базой
Ошибка создания файла базы данных '\\192.000.5.106\gisbuh\1с8\БП_/1Cv8tmp.1CD'
по причине:
Ошибка создания файла базы данных '\\192.000.5.106\gisbuh\1с8\БП_/1Cv8tmp.1CD'
по причине:
Ошибка совместного доступа к файлу '\\192.000.5.106\gisbuh\1с8\БП_\1Cv8tmp.1CD'

ПРава все есть ! 
куда смотреть И

----------


## arccos6pi

> Невосстановимая ошибка
> Ошибка при выполнении запроса POST к ресурсу /e1cib/login:
> по причине:
> Ошибка при выполнении операции с информационной базой
> Ошибка создания файла базы данных '\\192.000.5.106\gisbuh\1с8\БП_/1Cv8tmp.1CD'
> по причине:
> Ошибка создания файла базы данных '\\192.000.5.106\gisbuh\1с8\БП_/1Cv8tmp.1CD'
> по причине:
> Ошибка совместного доступа к файлу '\\192.000.5.106\gisbuh\1с8\БП_\1Cv8tmp.1CD'
> ...


значит не все

----------


## rikony

на папку все права есть даже админские ! :)
какие ещё нужны ? :)

----------


## arccos6pi

> на папку все права есть даже админские ! :)
> какие ещё нужны ? :)


ну раз все права,даже админские есть - смотрите не блокирует ли антивирус/файрвол

----------


## rikony

ваще странно, пользователей 3 , если заходит один то все нормально, а второй подключится уже не может !
один по терминалу подключается, а другой с своего екзешника 

антивирус не блокирет вроде  , фаервола нет
сервер вин 2003 R3

----------


## arccos6pi

> ваще странно, пользователей 3 , если заходит один то все нормально, а второй подключится уже не может !
> один по терминалу подключается, а другой с своего екзешника


ничего странного,повторяю еще раз - смотрите права на папку с базой

----------


## oneal13

Добрый день. В автоматическом режиме обновляли 2 базы БП 3.0 
С одной все хорошо, вторая выдает вот такую ошибку после chdbfl.
Невосстановимая ошибка
Ошибка при выполнении запроса POST к ресурсу /e1cib/login:
по причине:
Ошибка SDBL:
Разрушена структура базы данных 1С:Предприятия.
Подскажите есть шансы еще восстановить? Интересно то что если открываем на платформе 8.3.7 то не доходит до пользователя, если в 8.3.6 то выбор пользователя происходит, но потом то же.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день. В автоматическом режиме обновляли 2 базы БП 3.0 
> С одной все хорошо, вторая выдает вот такую ошибку после chdbfl.
> Невосстановимая ошибка
> Ошибка при выполнении запроса POST к ресурсу /e1cib/login:
> по причине:
> Ошибка SDBL:
> Разрушена структура базы данных 1С:Предприятия.
> Подскажите есть шансы еще восстановить? Интересно то что если открываем на платформе 8.3.7 то не доходит до пользователя, если в 8.3.6 то выбор пользователя происходит, но потом то же.


Можно если был архив или теневая копия на диске.. Обычно перед обновлением когда делается автоматически программа снимает архив..

----------


## borskiy

> значит не все


В том-то и дело, что полные права для ВСЕХ.

Схема чуть другая, но ошибка та же.

База (УТ11 проф) опубликована на вебе (IIS) и подключаются к ней с двух рабочих мест.
Так вот... подключаются по принципу "кто первый встал, того и тапки".
Даже если первый уже отключился от базы (при этом 1cv8tmp удаляются), второй не сможет войти до тех пор, пока не перезапустишь IIS.
Права (в т.ч. и для IUSR) на папку с базой полные.
Другие базы (в кол-ве 8 шт), опубликованные там же, ведут себя правильно.

----------


## krolik123

Быть моожет кому поможет. Была такая ошибка. База на общем серваке. права у всех админские. Помогл перенос файла бд в другую папку

----------


## Ymorozoff

Будете смеяться: Делал для клиента пустую базу со справочниками. У меня все Ок. Принес к нему - не работает. Пишет:
Непредвиденная ошибка Невосстановимая ошибка Ошибка при выполнении запроса POST к ресурсу /e1cib/modules/call: по причине: Ошибка SDBL: Таблица или поле DataSeparationUse21889 не содержится в разделе FROM
Мучился три дня, перелазил весь инет, перепробовал все, уже отчаялся.... Потом заметил, что в папке нет файла DoNotCopy.txt. Вставил... ЗАРАБОТАЛО!!!
Мож кому поможет.

----------

alexandr_ll (30.12.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Будете смеяться: Делал для клиента пустую базу со справочниками. У меня все Ок. Принес к нему - не работает. Пишет:
> Непредвиденная ошибка Невосстановимая ошибка Ошибка при выполнении запроса POST к ресурсу /e1cib/modules/call: по причине: Ошибка SDBL: Таблица или поле DataSeparationUse21889 не содержится в разделе FROM
> Мучился три дня, перелазил весь инет, перепробовал все, уже отчаялся.... Потом заметил, что в папке нет файла DoNotCopy.txt. Вставил... ЗАРАБОТАЛО!!!
> Мож кому поможет.


Желательно указывать релизы платформ и конфигураций и как переносили базу.

----------

